# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Ζακύνθου (Zakynthos report)

## Leo

Νέο θέμα για το πανέμορφο νησί της Ζακύνθου.

----------


## frost

Από την τελευταία εκδρομή στην όμορφη Ζάκυνθο, ένα βιντεάκι αφιερωμένο σε όλο το forum!!!

----------


## scoufgian

μπραβο Κωστη!!Αριστη δουλεια.Απο τις λιγες φορες που εχω καθησει να δω ολοκληρο βιντεακι.........

----------


## frost

Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη, να σαι καλά φίλε!!

----------


## apari

Δημοσίευμα τοπικής εφημερίδας σχετικά με την εξέλιξη της συμφωνίας παραχώρησης της μαρίνας Ζακυνθου.

http://www.imerazante.gr/imera/news/detail.php?ID=15084

Το κομάτι της μαρίνας ειναι αυτό που φαίνεται στην 1η φωτο του λινκ...

----------


## zak_irene

Πολύ ωραίο βίντεο frost

----------


## Naias II

Με εξώδικα η απομάκρυνση των ανενεργών πλοίων στη Ζάκυνθο.

Πρόκειται για τα πλοία, *“ΦΩΣ” (πρώην “Ούγκο Φώσκολο”)*, συμφερόντων της εφοπλιστικής οικογενείας Παναγόπουλου, *“Οδυσσέας Ελύτης” της ΑΝΜΕΖ* και *“Ζάκυνθος I” της ΑΝΕΖ*, που τα τελευταία χρόνια καταλαμβάνουν τρεις προβλήτες μετατρέποντάς τις σε πάρκινγκ σκουριασμένων πλοίων, καθώς επίσης δημιουργούν άσχημη εικόνα για το νησί μας.

Περισσότερα: *imerazante.gr*

----------


## Leo

Το λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου, σήμερα το πρωί. Ήταν και ο Δ. Σωλομός εδώ αλλά πετάχτηκε ως την Κυλλήνη και θα γυρίσει. Για τους φίλους μου frost και leonidas.

P1250348port.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

> Το λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου, σήμερα το πρωί. Ήταν και ο Δ. Σωλομός εδώ αλλά πετάχτηκε ως την Κυλλήνη και θα γυρίσει. Για τους φίλους μου frost και leonidas.


Καλημέρα cpt Leo, υπέροχη φτογραφία από τη Ζάκυνθο,σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.Καλά να περνάς  :Cool:  :Wink: .

----------


## frost

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση.
Απο τα αγαπημένα μου νησιά!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Κυριακή 1 Νοεμβρίου 2009

Όλοι μαζί... με την λιακάδα!!!
Fos (Ugo Foscolo), Οδυσέας Ελύτης, Ζακυνθος Ι, Ιόνιαν Σταρ, Ιονίς και Διονύσιος Σολωμός.

P1250621port.JPG

----------


## frost

Ωραία φωτογραφία!!! :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

> Κυριακή 1 Νοεμβρίου 2009
> 
> Όλοι μαζί... με την λιακάδα!!!
> Fos (Ugo Foscolo), Οδυσέας Ελύτης, Ζακυνθος Ι, Ιόνιαν Σταρ, Ιονίς και Διονύσιος Σολωμός.
> 
> P1250621port.JPG


Το καημένο το Vena τι το πήραν και σκουριάζει εκει???

----------


## Leo

Από την πρόσφατη επίσκεψη μου στη Ζάκυνθο και έχοντας υπόψη τη δημοσίευση που μας έφερε ο φίλος Naias II *εδώ*, παρατήρησα ότι τα τρία παροπλισμένα ποστάλια και ένα φορτηγάκι (υποθέτω κατασχεμένο) απολαμβάνουν σούπερ ευκολίες πρόσδεσης. 

Το FOS (ex Ugo Foscolo) την γνωστή θέση του που σκάβει την ράμπα και κρατάει ένα βασικό ντόκο που θα μπορούσε να δέσει άνετα άλλο πλοίο (π.χ από αυτά που συνδέουν το νησί με την Ιταλία τα καλοκαίρια).

Το μικρό φορτηγό ΣΟΦΙΑ νηολιγίου Λέρου 3, το οποίο χαίρει της πλέον super προβλήτας που μοιράζεται με τον Οδυσσέα Ελύτη (μια άλλη πικραμένη ιστορία). Ιδού των λογων το αληθές.
P1250901cadock2.jpg
P1250899oedock1.jpg

Στον απέναντι φάρο (τον κόκκινο) το τέως καμάρι της ΑΝΕΖ κοιμάται επίσης σε μια σύγχρονη κατασκευή με dolphins και επίσης καλά προστατευμένη προβλήτα με σύγχρονους προσκρουστήρες (μπαλόνια, fenders).
P1250902zIdock3.jpg

Οι εν ενεργεία εργάτες που πηγαινοέρχονται στα δρομολόγια απολαμβάνουν λιτές προβλήτες με κανα λάστιχο και ότι κουβαλάνε μαζί τους.
P1250777dsdock4.jpg
P1250778iodock5.jpg

Θα επανέλθω αφού σχολιάσετε, με ένα ακόμη θέμα που παρατήρησα στο λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου.

----------


## KOMAJEC

Το μόνο που υπαρχει περίπτωση να φύγει σχετικά γρήγορα, σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις στελέχους της εταιρείας του, είναι ο Οδυσσέας Ελύτης (το Μάρτιο του 2010). Τα άλλα δύο μόνο αν κινηθεί Νομική διαδικασία από το Λιμενικό Ταμείο θα φύγουν...

----------


## Appia_1978

Εννοείς για μετασκευή; Καλοδεχούμενο θα ήταν! 




> Το μόνο που υπαρχει περίπτωση να φύγει σχετικά γρήγορα, σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις στελέχους της εταιρείας του, είναι ο Οδυσσέας Ελύτης (το Μάρτιο του 2010). Τα άλλα δύο μόνο αν κινηθεί Νομική διαδικασία από το Λιμενικό Ταμείο θα φύγουν...

----------


## Rocinante

Το ρυμουλκο Αγ. Τριας αφιχθη στο λιμανι της Ζακυνθου.
Μηπως εχουμε και νεα αποχωρηση μετα το Φως ;;

----------


## Apostolos

SOS
Λίγο άσχετο, αλλα θα παρακαλούσα αν έχετε να μου στείλετε μερικές φώτο των fender των κρουαζιεροπλοίων στον λιμενοβραχείονα της Ζακύνθου. Αν επίσεις κάποιος ξέρει ποιός την άφτιαξε θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο... Θέλω να τις παρουσιάσω για κάποιο άλλο λιμάνι που χρίζει ανάλογης κατασκευής

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πληροφοριες εδω:
www.imerazante.gr/koinonia/limeniko-tameio-2107/

----------


## Chris_Chania

P1020141.jpgΗ γνωστή παρέα στο λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου λίγες μέρες πριν...

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πληροφοριες εδω:
www.imerazante.gr/koinonia/ploia-2807/

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σημερα στη Ζακυνθο ηρθε το κρουαζιεροπλοιο ARCADIA !!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πληροφοριες εδω:http://www.ermisnews.gr/index.php/za.../1619--6------

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πληροφοριες εδω:http://www.ermisnews.gr/index.php/za...nautica----6--

----------


## GameManiacGR

2 φωτογραφίες απο το λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου την Παρασκεύη 5 Νοεμβρίου





Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους Ζακυνθινούς του nautilia!

----------


## Lana

Το λιμανι της Ζακυνθου αποτελει πονεμενη και αμαρτωλη ιστορια που θελει πολυ συζητηση και αναλυση, επομενως μη ψαχνουν καποιοι αποδιοπομπαιους τραγους για να δικαιολογησουν τα αδικαιολογητα.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ειμαι απολυτως συμφωνος μαζι σου.

----------


## Lana

Χθες 25-11-2010 ηλθε το ΙΟΝΙΣ εκτελωντας το δρομολογιο 12.30 απο Κυλληνη
Πρυμνοδετησε στη προβλητα Αγ. Νικολαου και χρειαστηκε οι επιβατες να κανουν μπανιο στην τεραστια λακουβα με λασπονερα  για να βγουν απο το πλοιο.
Που εισαι Κυλληνη  με το λιμανι σου.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Χθες 6-12-2010 ωρα 1μ.μ. εφτασε στο λιμανι μας το ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ προερχομενο απο Πειραια.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Σημερα 8-12-2010 και ωρα 14,45 το ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ αναχωρησε απο το λιμανι μας εκτελωντας το πρωτο του δρομολογιο στη γραμμη Ζακυνθου Κυλληνης σε αντικατασταση του ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ που βρισκεται στο Περαμα για τον ετησιο δεξαμενισμο του.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πληροφοριες εδω:http://www.ermisnews.gr/index.php/za...12-10-13-42-17

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Σημερα Τεταρτη 15-12 2010 δεν εκτελειται κανενα δρομολογιο απο το λιμανι της Ζακυνθου λογω της συμμετοχης των πληρωματων στην γενικη απεργια.
Αυριο τις 6π.μ. 16-12 θα αρχισουν να εκλτελουνται κανονικα τα δρομολογια.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Χθες 30-1-2011 ωρα 3μ.μ. ανεχωρησε για Πειραια το πλοιο ΙΟΝΙΑΝ STAR για την ετησια του επιθεωρηση.
Τα δρομολογια προς και απο Κυλληνη εκτελουνται κανονικα απο τα πλοια ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΣΟΛΩΜΟΣ και ΙΟΝΙΣ.

----------


## Lana

Δηλαδη κ. Προεδρε του Λιμενικου ταμειου κλατα την δικη σας αποψη οσοι συχναζουν στα τραπεζοκαθισματα της Πλατειας Αγιου Μαρκου ειναι κυριοι και προυχοντες ενω οι υπολοιποι θαμωνες του λιομανου ειναι 'ΤΥΠΟΙ'.
Στην θεση που  εισθε πρεπει να αντεχετε την κριτικη και να μην απαντατε απαξιωτικα για καποιον που προσωπικα δεν γνωριζω αλλα πιστευω οτι δεν ειπε καμια υπερβολη.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πληροφοριες εδω : http://www.ermisnews.gr/index.php/ec...03-24-09-14-14

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πληροφοριες εδω : http://www.imerazante.gr/koinonia/ef...eroploio-0404/

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πληροφοριες εδω : http://www.imerazante.gr/sxolia/me-t...n-iounio-0704/

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πληροφοριες εδω :http://www.imerazante.gr/koinonia/er...es-11-04-2011/

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πληροφοριες εδω : http://imerazante.gr/2013/01/21/58831

----------


## Lana

_Επι τελους εφυγε το ΟΔΥΣΕΑΣ ΕΛΥΤΗΣ απο το λιμανι της Ζακυνθου και απο τη περιβοητη προβλητα που δεν ειχαν δει ποτε οι Ζακυνθινοι. Και τωρα τι, μηπως την βλεπουν και τωρα, μηπως εγιναν τα εργα που υποτιθεται οτι ηταν εμποδιο το πλοιο. Τεσσερα πλοια ειναι τωρα εκει παροπλισμενα, και γενικα το τοπιο εκει θυμιζει βομβαρδισμο._

----------


## pantelis2009

*Μετά την ημιβύθιση του «Ευρωστάρ» | Σχέδιο έκτακτης ανάγκης αντι-ρύπανσης στη μαρίνα Ζακύνθου (φωτο)*Μετά την ημιβύθιση του κατασχεμένου από τους πιστωτές Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ ΕΥΡΩΣΤΑΡ -Ιδιοκτησίας της Εταιρείας Commercial Maritime Μονοπρόσωπης ΕΠΕ συντοπίτη μας-, κατόπιν εντολής του Λιμεναρχείου Ζακύνθου, ενεργοποιήθηκε το Σχέδιο Έκτακτης Ανάγκης Αντιμετώπισης Θαλάσσιας ρύπανσης του Λιμενικού Ταμείου Ζακύνθου, καίτοι το περιστατικό ήταν εκτός των τομέων ευθύνης του, μια και όπως όλοι γνωρίζουν η Μαρίνα, η οποία δεν έχει λειτουργήσει δυστυχώς ποτέ μέχρι σήμερα ως οργανωμένη Μαρίνα, ανήκει στο Υπουργείο Τουρισμού.
Ως εκ τούτου ειδοποιήθηκε η εθελοντική Ομάδα Αντιρρύπανσης του ΛΤ, της οποίας ηγείται ως Αρχηγός ο Κος Γυφτάκης Γεράσιμος ο οποίος είναι και Πρόεδρος της Ομάδα Διάσωσης της Ομάδας των εθελοντών στο Νησί της Ζακύνθου, αλλά και η Αντιρρυπαντική Εταιρεία New Naval LTD, με την οποία υπάρχει σύμβαση συνεργασίας και σε επίπεδο εκπαίδευσης της Τοπικής Ομάδας Αντιρρύπανσης του ΛΤ και σε επίπεδο διάθεσης όλων των απαραίτητων υλικών αντιρρύπανσης τα οποία ευρίσκονται εντός δύο Container στον κύριο Λιμένα της Ζακύνθου, αλλά και σε επίπεδο διάθεσης εξειδικευμένου και έμπειρου προσωπικού, προκειμένου να συνδράμει το Λιμενικό Ταμείο Ζακύνθου σε οποιοδήποτε πραγματικό περιστατικό
¶μεσα λοιπόν την περασμένη Τετάρτη διατέθηκαν 105 μέτρα πλωτού φράγματος τύπου SCORPION 1150 της Εταιρείας New Naval, τα οποία με την καθοδήγηση δικού της έμπειρου Operations Manager και την συμμετοχή του Υπολιμενάρχη, τριών μελών της Ομάδας διάσωσης (Προέδρου, Αντιπροέδρου και Γραμματέα) και ενός εθελοντή Αλιέα ο οποίος διέθεσε και το σκάφος του για 2 συνεχείς ημέρες, με το οποίο τοποθετήθηκαν τα πλωτά φράγματα γύρω από το ημιβυθισμένο Σκάφος «ΕΥΡΩΣΤΑΡ» αλλά λόγω της θέσης τους αναγκαστικά και γύρω από τα άλλα δύο σκάφη «ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΘΩΝΙΤΙΣΣΑ» και «ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ» ιδίας Πλοιοκτησίας (τα οποία επίσης έχουν εγκαταληφθεί), με όλα τα κατάλληλα αγκυροβόλια, προκειμένου να περιοριστεί η θαλάσσια ρύπανση από Πετρελαιοειδή και άλλες επιβλαβείς ουσίες, η οποία είναι αναμενόμενο ότι θα προκύψει.
Οι διαδικασίες Αντιρρύπανσης ολοκληρώθηκαν με απόλυτη επιτυχία και αφού επιθεωρήθηκε το ναυάγιο και από τον ίδιο τον Πρόεδρο του ΛΤ Ζακύνθου Θεόδωρο Ζήβα και από τον Υπολιμενάρχη Ανθυποπλοίαρχο Μηνά Δώνο, ο Operations Manager της Εταιρείας New Naval αναχώρησε για την έδρα της Εταιρείας στο Λαύριο Αττικής, απ΄όπου θα υπάρχει συνεχής συνεργασία με την Τοπική Ομάδα προκειμένου να επιλυθούν τα όποια προβλήματα προκύψουν από τώρα και μετά.


ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΚΑΤΑΣΧΕΜΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ | ¶γονος ο νέος πλειστηριασμός λόγω έλλειψης ενδιαφέροντος*Τετάρτη 31/5/2017 Συντάκτης: Βασίλης Μούτσιος ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ

“Μαύρος καπνός” βγήκε για μια ακόμη φορά από τη διαδικασία πλειστηριασμού των δύο παλιών φορτηγών πλοίων που διενεργήθηκε από τον Οργανισμό Διαχείρισης Δημόσιου Υλικού στην αποθήκη της ΔΔΔΥ στη Μαγουλέζα και παραμένουν στο χώρο της μαρίνας “απειλώντας” ολοένα και περισσότερο το θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον,.
Παρόλο που η τιμή εκκίνησης ήταν 6.800¤ για το TIANJIN, και ακόμη μικρότερη, 3.000¤ για το Chang Chun, ωστόσο για μια ακόμη φορά δεν εκδηλώθηκε κανένα απολύτως ενδιαφέρον με τον διαγωνισμό να αποβαίνει άκαρπος.
Πρόκειται για πολλοστή διαδικασία δημοπράτησης μετά την αδυναμία ανάδειξης πλειοδότη. Σε ότι αφορά πάντως το TIANJIN επρόκειτο για την τέταρτη κατά σειρά διαδικασία δημοπράτησης μετά την αδυναμία ανάδειξης πλειοδότη, κάτι που σημαίνει πως πλέον το Λιμενικό Ταμείο μπορεί να επισπεύσει την απομάκρυνσή του.
Σκέτος παραλογισμός
Ο παραλογισμός καλά κρατεί, σε βάρος της τοπικής κοινωνίας, πρωτίστως, αφού η πιθανότητα ενός συμβάντος σοβαρής ρύπανσης, παραμένει. Ακόμη και προστατευτικές ενέργειες από το Λιμεναρχείο (αφού κάθε επιπλέον καθυστέρηση μεγαλώνει τον κίνδυνο), θεωρείται έκνομη και επισύρει σοβαρές ποινές.
Το πρόβλημα εντείνεται αφού τα σκάφη αυτά γεμίζουν νερό που φυσικά κανείς δεν αδειάζει με αποτέλεσμα να παίρνουν συχνά επικίνδυνη κλίση και να κινδυνεύουν ακόμη περισσότερο με βύθιση. Οι παρεμβάσεις για τη διατήρησή τους στην επιφάνεια, από το Λιμεναρχείο Ζακύνθου, είναι συνεχείς. Όμως δεν είναι αρκετές. Η μοναδική λύση είναι η απομάκρυνσή τους από το λιμάνι. Γιατί όμως δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη αυτό; Ποια είναι τα εμπόδια που εγκλωβίζουν τα σκάφη αυτά στο λιμάνι μας από το 2011;
Και τα Ημερόπλοια
Έχουν περάσει αρκετοί μήνες από τότε που ελήφθη απόφαση από το Λιμενικό Ταμείο να απομακρυνθεί το κατασχεμένο ημερόπλοιο “Παναγία Αθωνίτισσα”, από το θαλάσσιο χώρο της υπό κατασκευή μαρίνας. Το έξοδο της μετακίνησης θα αναλάμβανε εξΆ ολοκλήρου ο ιδιοκτήτης του πλοιαρίου, ωστόσο δεν έχει πραγματοποιηθεί ακόμη, καθώς ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν έχει φανεί συνεπής στην υποχρέωση του.
Όταν ελήφθη η απόφαση, η τουριστική σεζόν απείχε ακόμη αρκετούς μήνες και κανείς δεν ανησυχούσε. Όμως ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν προέβη στις ενδεδειγμένες ενέργειες, με αποτέλεσμα το μισοβυθισμένο πλοίο να παραμένει στην ίδια θέση, σε κοινή θέα, εν μέσω τουριστικής περιόδου. Διόλου ευχάριστο θέαμα για τους τουρίστες που αποβιβάζονται στα εν λειτουργία ημερόπλοια εκατέρωθεν του μισοβυθισμένου, προκειμένου να πραγματοποιήσουν το γύρο της Ζακύνθου.
Σύμφωνα με τον πρόεδρο του Λιμενικού Ταμείου, βρισκόμαστε ακόμη σε αναμονή παράδοσης των εξωδίκων με τις προθεσμίες, εντός των οποίων όφειλε ο ιδιοκτήτης του να το μετακινήσει εκτός μαρίνας. Όταν παρέλθει η προθεσμία, η μετακίνηση θα γίνει από το Λιμενικό Ταμείο, και το κόστος θα πληρωθεί από τον ιδιοκτήτη.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Εξελίξεις αναμένονται εντός των επόμενων ημερών για την απομάκρυνση των συνολικά 5 κατασχεμένων πλοίων που σαπίζουν στην μαρίνα, καθώς αυτή τη φορά φαίνεται να έχουν αρθεί όλα τα γραφειοκρατικά εμπόδια που είχαν προκύψει το προηγούμενο διάστημα και η διαδικασία να βρίσκεται στην τελική ευθεία.
Σύμφωνα με όσα έγιναν γνωστά από την λιμενική αρχή, σε εξέλιξη βρίσκεται η προθεσμία των 60 ημερών που είχε στη διάθεσή του ο πλειοδότης, μια εταιρεία με έδρα στη Ζάκυνθο, για να απομακρύνει τα κατασχεμένα τσιγαράδικα  Tianjin και Chang Chun. Οι εκκρεμότητες που υπήρχαν αφορούσαν κάποια έγγραφα από το Τελωνείο Πατρών, τα οποία βρίσκονται στα χέρια του Λιμεναρχείου αλλά και του πλειοδότη.
Τα δύο πλοία θα τεμαχιστούν και θα απομακρυνθούν σε κομμάτια από τη θάλασσα.
Τα υπόλοιπα πλοία, τα τρία κατασχεμένα ιδιωτικά σκάφη, θα απομακρυνθούν μετά από πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό αφού έχουν ήδη χαρακτηριστεί ως επικίνδυνα και επιβλαβή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*.
Ζάκυνθος || Κατάρρευση βράχου στο Ναυαγιο || Επικρατεί αναστάτωση στην παραλία

*


> *
> Ζάκυνθος || Κατάρρευση βράχου στο Ναυαγιο || Επικρατεί αναστάτωση στην παραλία*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αναστάτωση επικρατεί στην παραλία του Ναυαγίου απο κατάρευση βράχου που  πραγματοποιήθηκε πριν απο λίγη ώρα -13.09.2018/11.15πμ- προκαλώντας σοκ  στους λουόμενους.
> Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες από αυτοπτες μάρτυρες που επικοινώνησαν μαζι μας  αναφέρουν ότι ο βράχος έπεσε στη θάλασσα προκαλώντας έντονο κυμα που  είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να αναποδογυριστούν βαρκάκια και να προκληθούν υλικές  ζημιές σε αυτά. Επίσης ότι υπάρχει τραυματισμός μιας νεαρής γυναίκας.


_Πηγή_

----------


## Ellinis

Μια εικόνα με το ΕUROSTAR και το μπαταρισμένο ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ, από περσινή δημοσίευση με αφορμή μια ακόμη άγονη διαδικασία για την απομάκρυνση των ναυαγίων. 

ploia_marina.jpg
πηγή με περισσότερες φωτογραφίες

----------


## dionisos

Σημερα 21/7/2020 και τα πλοια FIOR DI LEVANTE και ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΛΒΟΣ παραμενουν δεμενα στο Λιμανι. Ηγραμμη εξυπηρετειτε μονο με το MARE DI LEVANTE το οποιο εκτελει τρια δρομολογια ενω περυσι ηταν νομιζω 8 (ΟΚΤΩ ).
IMG_20200720_130129.jpg

----------

